# New Sig and Avatar request. Paying 8000 for both



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

The Request:

Rashad Evans Avatar and Rashad Evans, Lyoto Machida, Nick Diaz sig pic


Pics:

Feel free to use any you find. It's totally up to you with the art direction you want to go.

Title: SpoKen812 (capitol K plz)

Sub-Text: SpoKen's line up (if you can work it in. Don't put it in if it turns out ugly)


More Sub-Text: 


Colors: Red and White


Size: Avatar- 130 x 130 max
Sig- 500 x 200 max


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

wait wait wait. We have TWO MODS that like 'shad? somthing must be down about this. MMAF is going downhill.....:thumb02:

Congrats dude


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> The Request:
> 
> Rashad Evans Avatar and Rashad Evans, Lyoto Machida, Nick Diaz sig pic
> 
> ...


 

welcome aboard.....lol:thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I was going to request something similar, minus Machida and Diaz...but you catch my drift. 

I'll do yours and mmawrestler's soon.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I was going to request something similar, minus Machida and Diaz...but you catch my drift.
> 
> I'll do yours and mmawrestler's soon.


Good one. I like your sigs, in fact.. why didn't I just PM you and ask you for one personally.. it woulda saved time lol.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

My attempt, you can always put "Spoken's line up" on the top:



















Avy:










I aslo made an avy with all three lol.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

PERFECT! Sending the 8k now.

You're freakin good man!

Question. How do I compress GIFS?


----------

